# New TPMS sensors. Car won' find any wheels



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

Dealer wants $50 to program them. They are aftermarket from discount tire. Is there anyway to do it myself? I'll buy a tool if I have to. I hate my dealer.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Search eBay, Amazon, etc. for the relearn tool "EL-50448". They typically sell new for about $80. I managed to find one for $50 used. Works great!


----------



## arcticcatmatt (May 14, 2012)

I figured that was only for tire rotations and would not sync up NEW sensors. Thanks! I'll order up.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, it will work with new sensors. I use it every spring and fall when I swap between my summer and winter rims.


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

I bought the more expensive and more useful Autel unit.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AERMVYC?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00

Man has the price gone up! I paid $108.00 in September and now it's $179.00

It also checks remotes. Good for troubleshooting them.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

another EL-50448 owner here....works as it should.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take your car back to Discount Tire and have them "learn" the TPMS system. It's the same requirement as when you rotate the tires.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Search eBay, Amazon, etc. for the relearn tool "EL-50448". They typically sell new for about $80. I managed to find one for $50 used. Works great!



I have this tool as well! It does the job perfectly!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

That's BS my dealer did it for free and took less than 2 minutes....I only went in to ask if they would do it and they sent someone out with the tool.


----------



## bigblue13 (Oct 25, 2013)

Let me get this straight, when the tires are rotated by the dealer with a oil change and scheduled maint. the car computer needs to be re-learned as to what sensors are where? Been chasing a low tire light for the left front when actually the left rear was the culprit. Guess the dealership has a real tool working for them. Guess that will be question to ask the service writer at the next rotation.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

bigblue13 said:


> when the tires are rotated by the dealer with a oil change and scheduled maint. the car computer needs to be re-learned as to what sensors are where?


Correct.




bigblue13 said:


> Been chasing a low tire light for the left front when actually the left rear was the culprit. Guess the dealership has a real tool working for them. Guess that will be question to ask the service writer at the next rotation.


More likely, someone is under pressure to get things Done. It's not something the customer will notice until a tire starts to go down. The chance of it blowing back to the employee - nil. But it does say something about the dealership, priorities and supervision.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

bigblue13 said:


> Let me get this straight, when the tires are rotated by the dealer with a oil change and scheduled maint. the car computer needs to be re-learned as to what sensors are where? Been chasing a low tire light for the left front when actually the left rear was the culprit. Guess the dealership has a real tool working for them. Guess that will be question to ask the service writer at the next rotation.


The tpms must be 're learned' with every tire rotation.......your dealer evidently forgot......just stop in....it only takes a minute or two using the tool pictured.

Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

bigblue13 said:


> Been chasing a low tire light for the left front when actually the left rear was the culprit. Guess the dealership has a real tool working for them. Guess that will be question to ask the service writer at the next rotation.


I had the exact same thing happen recently to me. Place I bought the tires does rotation for free if you buy 4 tires, but because it was more convenience I just paid the dealer to do it. However when the dealership did the work they never reset the tire location. I will be mentioning this next time I'm at the dealer.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Like Obermd said ... take it back to Discount Tire and have them re-learn your sensors. I have to ask them every time I take any of my vehicles to get a balance/rotate to re-learn the sensors, which should just be a given. If they tell you they can't do it, and the dealership you're taking it to wants to charge you for something so simple, I'd find a new dealership to do business with. My dealership of choice for maintenance has never charged me for that! Talk to the service manager if you choose to stay with the same dealership though.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

bigblue13 said:


> Guess the dealership has a real tool working for them.


I wouldn't be surprised if the "tool" that wanted to charge you $50 was going to just pocket the cash for his 2-3 minutes worth of work. It seems that the electronic tool that's actually useful is smarter than the other tool in this case!
:question:


----------

